# advice on passat w8



## stephen willis (Dec 30, 2009)

hi
i am new to this sight my name is steve i live in northampton england
can anybody give me some advice on where i can buy cost effectivley the following itmes for my vw passat w8 six speed manual car 2002 model
1) clutch kit
2) powersteering pump
3) fuel sender unit as mine as stopped working
i appreciate any help as i have not had the car long 
kind regards
steve


----------

